# Yay SILVER



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Alaaeldin Abouelkassem wins SILVER medal for Egypt in Olympic Fencing


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Alaaeldin Abouelkassem wins SILVER medal for Egypt in Olympic Fencing


 Oh, so it is not Hi Ho silver then, slashing a Z on the opponents chest with that foil


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to fence at school and still have my "Foil" somewhere at home in the UK.

Its actually rather demanding and hard work


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Alaaeldin Abouelkassem wins SILVER medal for Egypt in Olympic Fencing


Well Done Egypt.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

Great one for Egypt !!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I either read on the Internet or heard it on the radio that we British are only good at sports where we sit down!

Equestrianism, Cycling, Rowing etc!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> I either read on the Internet or heard it on the radio that we British are only good at sports where we sit down!
> 
> Equestrianism, Cycling, Rowing etc!


 must come from similar stock. Our one gold also came from rowing. For the rest we seem to be water babies Phelps must have been so sure about that breaststroke 200m, he, he...:eyebrows:


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Thank god we have 3 athletes to change that perception!!!

Jessica Ennis
Mo. Farah
Greg Rutherford

Gold Gold Gold


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Another SILVER. For Egypt in Greco roman wrestling

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay and another silver

Russia's Alan Khugaev has won gold in the -84kg Greco-Roman wrestling, beating Karam Ebrahim of Egypt 3-0.


----------

